# CVA Accura V2 LR Chronographed



## kstorrs

I am still a rookie at this whole muzzleloader thing and have made a mistake or two with my new muzzy I bought this year. I took it out a few weeks ago for the first time and was dead center but 6" low so I made a few adjustments UP but the bullet placement kept going LEFT (I am pretty sure I pulled on the fifth shot...). I took it home and looked at it and I thought the problem was the adjustments knobs being installed incorrectly so I swapped them places then re-bore sighted the gun. Good to go for the next outing I thought.








My buddy invited me out with them to shoot using his chronograph. While I was getting things ready my buddy says "hey, your scope is mounted wrong." Then he shows me that I had it mounted turned 90 degrees. Well no wonder on the last outing I would adjust UP and the bullet placement would go LEFT. We took the scope off in the field and mounted it correctly and swapped the knobs back to the proper places but now the bore sighting I did was no longer valid. We tried shooting it anyways to see what velocities it was producing. I wanted to shoot a shot at the low end of the scale and one at the higher end of the scale to get an idea of the range the gun would produce. I was hoping to achieve 2,000+ fps.








My setup is a CVA Accura V2 LR (30" barrel), Vortex Crossfire II scope, 240 grain Hornady XTP in .44 mag with the green Hornady sabots, Blackhorn 209, CCI magnum primers.

First shot using 90 grains of powder. I think the gun does not like this light of a powder charge.








Next shot. Same bullet with 120 grains. Much better! But oops! Took out a main support on the target holder...















Then my buddy wanted to see what 150 grains would do. I thought I remembered reading something about not going above 120 grains but we tried it anyways... 








Can someone do one of those graphs that shows the bullet arc for me? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## sagebrush

you could have bore sighted it at the range by looking down thru the barrel, and adjusting the rectile to the point that you see thru the barrel. i do this all the time with my muzzle loader.


----------



## DallanC

sagebrush said:


> you could have bore sighted it at the range by looking down thru the barrel, and adjusting the rectile to the point that you see thru the barrel. i do this all the time with my muzzle loader.


+1

Also, I use bamboo shishkabob skewers from the supermarket for my skyscreen holders, if you nick one with a bullet they just fragment and will not break the base unit. I've never hit one though... I'm pretty anal about getting things properly aligned with lots of space. My STW though has so much muzzleblast it will blow the screens right off if I try to place them closer than about 10 yards from the muzzle.

-DallanC


----------



## kstorrs

sagebrush said:


> you could have bore sighted it at the range by looking down thru the barrel, and adjusting the rectile to the point that you see thru the barrel. i do this all the time with my muzzle loader.


 I could have (and probably should have) but I was more interested in seeing the chronograph results so I wasn't worried about sighting it in. I took it to Sportsman's yesterday and had them bore sight it and level the scope for me.


----------



## kstorrs

DallanC said:


> +1
> 
> Also, I use bamboo shishkabob skewers from the supermarket for my skyscreen holders, if you nick one with a bullet they just fragment and will not break the base unit. I've never hit one though... I'm pretty anal about getting things properly aligned with lots of space. My STW though has so much muzzleblast it will blow the screens right off if I try to place them closer than about 10 yards from the muzzle.
> 
> -DallanC


I'm not sure the distance he had them set at. I held the other end of tape measure for him while he set them up.


----------



## toasty

I think that 508 reading was a mis reading, no way 90 grains of powder is only pushing your slug that fast. I would retry, my bet is your are closer to 1900-1950 fps. Very common to have optical chronoes give bad readings. I went magnetospeed and love it, I can get rifle velocities at the range before most guys get out of bed.


----------



## kstorrs

We thought the bullet was flying weird at 90 grains or something so we jumped straight to 120 grains and had better results. I just tried doing a ballistics chart myself and I think I did it correctly?


----------



## DallanC

kstorrs said:


> We thought the bullet was flying weird at 90 grains or something so we jumped straight to 120 grains and had better results. I just tried doing a ballistics chart myself and I think I did it correctly?


Yes that looks good. Measure the center of the barrel to the center of your scope, 1.5" is close but your gun might be different.

-DallanC


----------



## kstorrs

I checked my scope height. It's roughly 1 5/8".

I'm thinking I will do my final sight in at 130 yards. Anything wrong with doing that?


----------



## utahgolf

kstorrs said:


> I took it to Sportsman's yesterday and had them bore sight it and level the scope for me.


my buddy had them bore sight his at sportsmans. No joke, he had to adjust the height 44 clicks up, at the range. I'd do your own bore sighting before you fire off a shot.


----------



## kstorrs

utahgolf said:


> my buddy had them bore sight his at sportsmans. No joke, he had to adjust the height 44 clicks up, at the range. I'd do your own bore sighting before you fire off a shot.


 Dang. Ok, I will double check it. The guy told me it was hit or miss. He said his gun was 6" left and a few inches low after the bore sight but his roommates only needed one click to the right after doing it.


----------

